
Twitter warns of legacy site theme shutting down on June 1 - userbinator
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/technology/twitter-warns-of-legacy-site-theme-shutting-down-on-june-1/
======
userbinator
This is a great example of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23136688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23136688)
. I only read Twitter when linked there, but _what in $deity 's name causes a
site whose main function is to allow people to make 140-character-long posts
to 'require' such new software (and hardware) and consume so much resources_!?
We could do that with the technology available 20, maybe even 25 years ago.
Now they are effectively inflating the hardware requirements for pretty much
the same functionality. This sort of artificial forced obolescence is
despicable and deserves to be called out and fought.

